# Help - photo of sunglasses + post retouch



## irigu (Nov 2, 2015)

Hi,
I´m doing a photo session of transparent sunglusses and do not get the result picture as needed (pls. see enclosed image). What I need is to get the frame (mountura, not glasses) to look like on example. Glasses not 
important as will be drawn.

I have various problem: 

1. Grain on original picture. 

On photos, with day light or studio, with or without flash (softbox + lightbox), I get a lot of  grain.   

2. The eyelets are not the same color as montur. 

Any tip on photoshooting or post retouch?


Thanks in advance for any help and ideas.

P.S.: finally I think I found something to reduce grain in photoshop.


----------

